# Whirlpool Duet Washer Fabric Softener Drain



## Leilam1065 (Dec 12, 2011)

My whirlpool frontloader washer, fabric softener drain will not drain. I have pulled out the dispenser and cleaned it; however, I do not know how to access the tubing to see it that is clogged. Can anyone help? 
thanks much!!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

not sure what you mean by fabric softner drain. Here is how your fabric softner dispenser works. Basically you have a reservoir that sits inside the the dispenser, when its time for your fabric softner the control board sends voltage to a water solenoid. Water comes into your reservoir and creates a siphoning action siphoning out all your softner. Usually when they do not work it is because they are gummed up with softner but since you said you took yours out and cleaned it , I would suspect that you are not getting the water into the reservoir. Maybe the solenoid is bad or maybe the board is not sending the voltage to the solenoid.


----------

